# What is your signature or favorite perfume?



## azalea97 (Jan 18, 2014)

My signature perfume is Victoria's Secret Angel.  I wear it pretty much everyday for 2 years now.  Occasionally I'll wear a different scented body mist (BBW warm vanilla sugar) is my second fragrance of choice).

I've tried other perfumes, but Angel just feels like "me".  I'm comfortable wearing it, love the scent, and never worry how it smells (gross, too strong, etc.).

I don't have a big perfume collection, I found a fragrance I love and just keep wearing it.

What is your signature scent?  Or if you have a large collection or just like to switch things up, what are your favorite perfumes?


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a rather large perfume collection and I always love to try new ones.  I received See by Chloe and Very Irresistable by Givenchy for Christmas.  Both are great!  During the Sephora 3x perfume point event next month, I'll be buying Dior's Addict Eau DÃ©lice.  It smells florally in the bottle but turns into this wonderful juicy scent on my skin.  Even though I love perfume and have so many to choose from, I always go back to either Pure by DKNY or Flower by Kenzo.  Out of all the perfumes I've purchased, those two are the only ones I have repurchased.  I'm on my third bottle of Pure and my second bottle of Flower is empty.  I feel those two were made for me.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 18, 2014)

My all time favorite is probably The Body Shop Satsuma, but I love perfume in general and keep a good-sized scent wardrobe. I've been on a vanilla kick lately and have been wearing The Body Shop Madagascar Vanilla, which is nice but a little light on me.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

My perfume depends on my mood. I either wear Britney Spears' Curious, Marc Jacobs Daisy, or Viva La Juicy. I recently tried Calvin Klein's Downtown and really like it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

When I was in High School say 39 years ago (this really dates me guys). My father would give me White Shoulders every Christmas! After I go married in jan1,1977 (yes, I have been married 37 years) my husband took over and every year he buys me a bottle at Christmas, I love it and always get compliments on it. It is a beautiful fragrance and has been attached to me longer than I have been married! Now, guys, don't laugh at this middle age lady chiming in! I love being part of this forum!


----------



## Amanda xo (Jan 18, 2014)

I switch constantly, though I've been using BCBG's "Bon Chic" for the past 2~ months. I picked up the gift set for $29 (!!!) at TJ Maxx.


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 18, 2014)

My signature scent is probably "Miss Dior eau de parfum". On me, it dries down to a sweet scent with strawberry. I also love the original BCBG Max Azria perfume in the pink bottle. But all my closest friends also own it, so I don't consider it my signature. On dates, I usually wear Kat Von D's Sinner, and I always get compliments on it. I own other perfumes, but these are my loves.


----------



## patentlyvee (Jan 18, 2014)

My signature scent is Flowerbomb by Victor @Rolf. As you can surmise, it is extremely floral. It is not the most long lasting fragrance, though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 18, 2014)

I adore Balenciaga Florabotanica, I wear it almost daily. I definitely feel as if its my signature scent,


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a variety of fragrances. What I wear depends on my mood. Favorites: Shalimar, Giorgio Red, D&amp;G Light Blue, The One by D&amp;G My favorite EstÃ©e Lauder fragrances: Beautiful, Pleasures, Spellbound, Knowing


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2014)

> When I was in High School say 39 years ago (this really dates me guys). My father would give me White Shoulders every Christmas! After I go married in jan1,1977 (yes, I have been married 37 years) my husband took over and every year he buys me a bottle at Christmas, I love it and always get compliments on it. It is a beautiful fragrance and has been attached to me longer than I have been married! Now, guys, don't laugh at this middle age lady chiming in! I love being part of this forum!


 Aww I love the scent of white shoulders. It brings back warm memories because that was the perfume my mother always wore. Beautiful scent &amp; like you it was always something she got as a gift. I don't think she ever wore a different perfume. And don't let this post make you feel old. My mom was much older than you. I'm 40 &amp; if she was still alive my parents would have been married over 50 yrs. just goes to show you White Shoulders truly is a classic that never goes out of style.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Right now, I have a few I alternate on but mostly I keep going back to Chloe by Chloe. Tempted to go get BBW's Warm Vanilla Sugar since I have the body butter and LOVE the scent..


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2014)

> Right now, I have a few I alternate on but mostly I keep going back to Chloe by Chloe. Tempted to go get BBW's Warm Vanilla Sugar since I have the body butter and LOVE the scent..Â


 Warm Vanilla Sugar is such a great scent for the winter months.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 19, 2014)

Ambre Precieux by Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier


----------



## Sakurabi456 (Jan 19, 2014)

My signature scent is Amber blush from Bath and body works. I love that scent. I really wanted to try sweet cinnamon pumpkin and berry flirt P


----------



## lanabuch (Jan 19, 2014)

YSL Manifesto! Smells amazing


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Warm Vanilla Sugar is such a great scent for the winter months.
Absolutely! it smells so heavenly. I've been using the body butter all winter now. I think I'll purchase the bottle of perfume come next fall. don't want to buy it now only to stop using it come spring/summer... but it's soooo gorgeous.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 19, 2014)

Marchesa PARFUM Dâ€™EXTASE is my all time fave!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been alternating between Fresh Citron de Vigne and Flora By Gucci Eau FraÃ®che (only have a sample but definitely gonna pick a bottle up once it runs out) lately for everyday wear, but I would say L'Artisan La Chasse Aux Papillons or Atelier Vanille InsensÃ©e are my nighttime/special event scents.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 20, 2014)

My favorite is Vera Wang's Princess Night/Dark Princess. It's ashame it's discontinued because it is clearly the best there is. I use a lot of other great fragrances though. Wish I could find a close dupe to this one. Until then, I will just purchase it wherever I can find it.


----------



## QueCera (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't found a signature scent, but I really like DKNY Pure Verbena. Unfortunately, neither Sephora or Ulta carry it anymore






I also like Marc Jacobs Dot, TokyoMilk Tainted Love and will forever have a spot in my heart for CK One. I used to wear that all the time in high school.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 21, 2014)

> I haven't found a signature scent, but I really like DKNY Pure Verbena. Unfortunately, neither Sephora or Ulta carry it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember my Dad buying us girls CK1 in HS also. Good memory. My favorite go-to fragrance is probably Il Bacio by Borghese. It just works for me. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 22, 2014)

Right no



> My favorite is Vera Wang's Princess Night/Dark Princess. It's ashame it's discontinued because it is clearly the best there is. I use a lot of other great fragrances though. Wish I could find a close dupe to this one. Until then, I will just purchase it wherever I can find it.


 Right now Beauty Boutique has this for approx. $40. The site is www.beautyboutique.com. The stuff they carry is genuine and they have decent discounts; just be forewarned, they try to sell you extra stuff worse than they upswell fries at a burger joint, so better to order from the website. Also, they often call a few days after placing an order and selling more stuff you don't need (like monthly "savings plans" that cost $30 a month!) As long as you limit contact with live voices and stand firm when you do get them, you will receive nothing but sale-priced goods.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've have 2 signature fragrances the first is Vera Wang (the original scent). Love it and still have a bottle. For the past 2 years I have been wearing Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline. I've repurchased this three times. A repurchase in my world is a HUGE deal.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have a signature scent. I have never been a big fan of perfume, and many people in my life in fact dislike it.

However, I've been trying to wear it. I can't find the right scent for me. However, I got a free set of scent cards from Sephora with my last order, and one of them was Chloe Roses de Chloe (eau de toilette, not parfum). Today's my birthday, so I thought I'd open that card with the little cloth soaked in Roses de Chloe, and wipe it on my wrists and my neck. So I did today, and I LOVE IT!!!!

I think it's my perfect scent, as I love roses- but it's not too floral or old-lady-ish. And I like that it's light, an eau de toilette instead of a parfum.

The only problem is it's really expensive... I wish there were a rollerball version. But anyway, this is the closest I've ever come to 'my scent' and I don't even own it, hahaha!

I really loved the way Estee Lauder's Modern Muse smelled when I tested it, although I'm not sure it's for me. Also I loved La Vie Est Belle by Lancome, and I have two small travel-vials of that from Sephora. I wish they'd offer Chloe vials in the samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Also, a little anecdote I thought I'd pass on: I was in a restaurant/bar one night and a lady walked by, causing a woman at the bar to turn around and remark that it was such a wonderful, fresh scent that she was wearing. They proceeded to talk, and the woman at the bar said that you can tell it's your 'signature scent' when you don't smell anything, but people keep complimenting you on the way you smell. I don't now how the heck that's possible, but hey! It's good to know!

I can spray perfume on my wrists, blot and put the excess behind my ears, but after an hour never smell it again. People never seem to get close enough to me to smell me. But my husband always compliments me when I've been doing something weird, like walking in the yard, or just getting out of the shower- never when I'm wearing perfume. HAHAH!


----------



## GeorgeKhoshaba (Jan 23, 2014)

As for now my favourites are Burberry Brit, and Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani, for women I absolutely love Fame by Lady Gaga.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Right no
Right now Beauty Boutique has this for approx. $40. The site is www.beautyboutique.com. The stuff they carry is genuine and they have decent discounts; just be forewarned, they try to sell you extra stuff worse than they upswell fries at a burger joint, so better to order from the website. Also, they often call a few days after placing an order and selling more stuff you don't need (like monthly "savings plans" that cost $30 a month!) As long as you limit contact with live voices and stand firm when you do get them, you will receive nothing but sale-priced goods.


Thanks for letting me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 27, 2014)

My current scent obsession is Versace Bright Crystal, but my favorite scent of all time is definitely Burberry Classic. Delicious!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2014)

My obsession perfume is Hothouse Flower from Ineke Perfumes. I love the perfume, hate the price, but am so in love with that perfume.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Jan 28, 2014)

As of now, my favorite is Aquolina's Pink Sugar. It's one of the few scents I've found that isn't too mature for me. The other one I use on a regular basis is Lush's Vanillary (the solid version) but I find that it doesn't have as much staying power as Pink Sugar does.


----------



## tallison (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been wearing Issey Miyake L'eau d'Issey for 10+ years.  I absolutely love it, and it's so sophisticated. I've had lot of men ask me about it to buy as a gift for their girlfriends/wives over the years. I have probably about a dozen perfumes, but I always come back to this one!!


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As of now, my favorite is Aquolina's Pink Sugar. It's one of the few scents I've found that isn't too mature for me. The other one I use on a regular basis is Lush's Vanillary (the solid version) but I find that it doesn't have as much staying power as Pink Sugar does.
I've been trying so hard to get a sample of Pink Sugar. It isn't sold anywhere around here and I don't like buying scents before I can try them. Ughhh.


----------



## sschulte1014 (Jan 28, 2014)

> I've been trying so hard to get a sample of Pink Sugar. It isn't sold anywhere around here and I don't like buying scents before I can try them. Ughhh.


 I think I may have a sample of it if you'd like it. I have a lot of different perfume samples that I don't really have a use for.


----------



## Jacks (Jan 29, 2014)

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist works for me.


----------



## itslore (Jan 29, 2014)

I do not have a large perfume collection but I mainly use Armani Code on a daily basis. When I am feeling wild or just want to change things up a bit I go for Lola or body by Burberry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sschulte1014 (Jan 29, 2014)

My current favorite that I own is Vera wang princess, but I have a few samples of Gucci guilty black and I'm DYING to get the full size!


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 1, 2014)

Top Favorites:

MARC JACOBS Daisy

Estee Lauder Sensuous 

Gucci Envy Me

Lady GaGa Fame


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 1, 2014)

> I've been trying so hard to get a sample of Pink Sugar. It isn't sold anywhere around here and I don't like buying scents before I can try them. Ughhh.


 For anyone interested they have it at T.J. Maxx for about 60% less than full price (I just bought myself a 3.4 oz bottle for $20.00 which is $40.00 less than regular price).


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> For anyone interested they have it at T.J. Maxx for about 60% less than full price (I just bought myself a 3.4 oz bottle for $20.00 which is $40.00 less than regular price).


 I also saw it at my TJ max, so check it out!!!


----------



## tallison (Feb 1, 2014)

> I also saw it at my TJ max, so check it out!!!


 Have definitely seen at Marshall's and Nordstrom Rack also if someone is not by a TJ Maxx.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 1, 2014)

On a slightly humorous side note, T.J. Maxx was having a huge sale on justin beiber's fragrance line.


----------



## marigoldsue (Feb 1, 2014)

I must have something strange with my body chemistry.  Scents that I love out of the bottle rarely smell good on me,  It is hard to find something that works well for me.  My go to daytime right now is Eau So Fresh Daisy.  And I am embarrassed to admit that my nighttime fave is actually Kim Kardashian.  I just turn the bottle around so I don't have to see the name.  I was also a bit dismayed to find out today that the Elizabeth James Nirvana Black is pretty amazing on me.  (I hate celebrity lines in theory)  I also loved the Oscar de la Renta in Sargasso and Granada samples that I got from Glossy Box this summer.  I just haven't broken down and bought those yet.


----------



## marigoldsue (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On a slightly humorous side note, T.J. Maxx was having a huge sale on justin beiber's fragrance line.
I saw that last night.  My first thought was "I hope no one over the age of 13/14 actually buys/wears that."  (although I have never smelled it)  My second thought was "I hope there aren't many moms left who would let their daughters under the age of 14 buy that now."


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been in love with the Marc Jacobs Daisy eau so fresh perfume! ive never found a perfume that I love more!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lately it's been Body by Burberry


----------



## fleurissante (Feb 2, 2014)

My current favourite is Montale's Intense Tiare or byKilian Love and Tears


----------



## pixie015 (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been wearing Clean Skin and Clean Rain in constant rotation. Love both of them for a clean, just-showered smell.


----------



## PhoebeMom (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a couple of favorites  One is my Winter scent EstÃ©e Lauder's-Knowing My other favorite scent is-Lancomes MidNight Rose Thru the Summer I wear more body sprays, VIctoria Secrets and B&amp;B


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 14, 2014)

For the summer: True Religion's - Hippie Chic

Description of the scent: "Capturing the greatest of nature's gifts by embracing a soft floral body, feminine fruity undertones, and a sensual sheer musk base."





Buy it here: http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=5058&amp;Categoryid=1172&amp;colorid=26674&amp;sli=1

*For the winter or special occassions*: Santa Maria Novella - Angels of Florence

I love the story behind this one because when there was a flood in Florence, young people throughout the world came to help preserve the priceless works of art and the city so this fragrance was create to honor those volunteers... it also smells DIVINE.

"Scent of jasmine, lilac, rose and gardenia with peach, melon and violet plus a drop of grey amber. 5% is given to help restoration of Florentine Monuments after the flood of 1966."





LOL I just noticed I have a favorite fragrance bottle shape apparently because they're the same! 

Buy it here: http://www.santamarianovellausa.com/product/10925.html#.Uv6G8oZBnlY


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

My all-time favorite is CKN2U by Calvin Klein. I think they stopped making it years ago though. I found some at TJ Maxx recently, and it still smells fresh, so I've been using it obsessively. My 2nd would be Viva La Juicy. But I'm a fragrance fanatic, you can never have too much of a good thing! lol.


----------



## sydneychantelle (Feb 18, 2014)

It sounds so silly, but my all time favourite perfume is Live by Jennifer Lopez! I'm not even a fan of her, but that perfume is fabulous, I've since purchased Marc Jacob's Daisy, which I fawned over for months, but once I bought it, I found that Live lasted way longer. I think it's since been discontinued but it continues to stay around in discount stores. I can pick up the biggest bottle they make for $20 so that's okay with me! But Daisy is definitely one of those special occassion/day date/scents people have told me I definitely smell like when I bring the roller ball out of my purse.


----------



## valkyriesound (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm SO allergic to perfumes... I can only wear pure natural oils from Whole Foods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've got some nice coconut perfume mix I use...


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 21, 2014)

My current signature perfume is Oh, Lola! by Marc Jacobs. I absolutely love the scent, but it has very little lasting power.

I recently spoke to a salesgirl at Bond #9 and she gave me a whole bunch of samples. I kind of fell in love with the one called Madison Square Garden. That might be my next perfume purchase.


----------



## Elena K (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't really have signature fragrance, but I am currently in love with Hippy Fizz by Moschino, far departure from my usual fresh/citrusy/flowery scents... go figure


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 23, 2014)

I have about 15 perfumes on my dresser and none of them can replace my all time favorite body shop vanilla circa 1992. They reformulated it and now it smells all flowery on me. But the original was rice krispy treats in a bottle. I "like" pink sugar, viva la juicy, ralph lauren romance, VS angel, demeter marshmallow, hanae mori, VS heavenly stardust, ck euphoria, armani mania, barr co. original scent. But none can replace that old vanilla.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist works for me.
That was the scent I used on my wedding day.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2014)

My make my day instantly better perfume is Vera Wang Princess. For the summer I like Moschino Cheap &amp; Chic I Love Love. Im currently in love with Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia. Also I really like Paris Hilton Heiress.


----------



## daffodil48 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am almost embarrassed to post this, but I absolutely love Tabu by Dana. It's very, very old school, but I guess there's a reason why it has stood the test of time. I have tried so many fragrances, many of them on the very expensive end of the market, but I keep coming back to Tabu. Funnily enough, I get comments about how nice I smell when I wear Tabu!


----------



## CandyLipstick (Feb 25, 2014)

I use Pink Sugar Sensual, it is a somewhat sweet scent with a very sexy undertone to it, I love it!


----------



## Joanie09 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have 3 perfume which are: Chanel No. 5 (my favorite of all, wear it every day), TrÃ©sor de LancÃ´me and Hypnotic Poison de Dior.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine is the all amazing Vanderbelt. I adore the smell and it makes me smell irresistible and delectible. You people should try it... They don't always get it here in NZ. Sigh....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I won't give up yet...  Bluey xD


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 25, 2014)

My #1 favorite since I was fourteen years old is "Shalimar" (original none of the new spin-offs), second "L'Heure Bleue", third "Apres L'Ondee" all by Guerlain.

  I also like "Muguet des Bois" by Coty, "Jasmin &amp; Bergamote" by L'Occitane,  "Kai" perfume oil by Kai, and "Tommy Girl"

But I wear one of the Guerlain's almost everyday.


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Chanel no. 5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great minds think alike aye... Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AlexandraB (Feb 26, 2014)

I've just got two new perfumes, Calvin Klein and Diesel, having worn Marc Jacobs for the past 5 years, time for change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm relatively new to wearing perfume, but I love Atelier's Vanille Insensee and more recently, Elizabeth and James's Nirvana Black. I also like Escada's Cherry in the Air for spring/summer.


----------



## daffodil48 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is the all amazing Vanderbelt. I adore the smell and it makes me smell irresistible and delectible. You people should try it... They don't always get it here in NZ. Sigh....





But I won't give up yet...




Bluey xD
I also love this! In Australia, this retails for as low as about $12. I have a real thing for kitchy vintage fragrances. Some people turn their noses up at them, but I find them fascinating. Fragrances like Charlie, Vanderbilt, Tabu.....I am really fussy about fragrance actually. I have been given quite a few expensive ones by my brothers (doctors) including Joy, but if they don't smell right to me, I just can't wear them. However, mostly my brothers get it right. I really enjoyed Anais Anais and I absolutely loved Fidji (which my dad purchased once) and I have never been able to find it again. Does anyone know if this was discontinued?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My signature scent is Flowerbomb by Victor @Rolf. As you can surmise, it is extremely floral. It is not the most long lasting fragrance, though.

This is mine as well. I actually was slightly annoyed at a friend who bought it despite knowing how much I love it. I've been wearing it since 07 and I still get tons of compliments on it. Surprisingly a lot of guys/guy friends like the scent, they comment that it smells 'so good'.

As I'm a beauty junkie like the rest of us on here I have a ton of other scents that are runners up. In the summer I use Pacifica's Indian Coconut Nectar for days on the beach or when I'm playing in leagues. I've recently started liking Juicy Couture's Viva La Juicy so I've been doing swaps for that and other JC scents to see what else they have. Luckily I work in a lab with a very informal dress code (I wear yoga pants and a hoodie or fleece almost every day) so I end up wearing a lot of the sample vials to work as the beauty standards there are lower than in other places and a fragrance has to smell really rank or be extremely overpowering to draw any attention in that workplace. It allows me to figure out the misses without having a coworker wrinkling their nose at me all day


----------



## LoveMelissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Tease by Paris Hilton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mashan (Mar 19, 2014)

My fave at the moment is Ange ou Demon by Givenchy. Fruity floral and oh, so spring perfect. Second favorite is Santal Majuscule by Serge Lutens. reminds me of the forest and dessert at the same time - a one-of-a-kind fragrance.


----------



## cocogiuli (Mar 21, 2014)

My favourite perfume is "Sicily" by D&amp;G. Until a few years ago you can buy it without problems in my country, but recently I have to buy it from foreigners ebayer (German for example).
I suppose that is out of production...
I don't know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Does your Sephora sell it?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 21, 2014)

Alien by Thierry Muegler.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 25, 2014)

New favorite!!!

Lavanila 'Pure Vanilla'


----------



## Felicia Marie (Mar 25, 2014)

I dont really have a specific favorite but rite now I love my cashmere glow from bath amd body works


----------



## Perfumelady123 (May 28, 2014)

Can't say I have a signature scent, but my recent obsession has been Jo Malone.  Love me some Wild Bluebell mixed with English Pear &amp; Freesia!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (May 29, 2014)

My "signature" scent would probably be Guerlain Angelique Noire because it is everything I look for in a fragrance and just one dab on the backside of the wrist will get me compliments for hours. :wub:

My longest running favorite has been Presence D'une Femme by Montblanc. This is an EDT but it has the most indescribable scent that just makes me feel sexy and happy and like Sophia Loren - just a beautiful, sultry siren. Montblanc website says the fragrance has top notes of pineapple leaves, pepper and tangerine. Mid notes are cyclamen and orchid and base notes are sandalwood, Brazilian rosewood, vanilla flower and patchouli. It's classified as Oriental, but I definitely think it is on the soft side for an Oriental. This is my #1 pick for someone looking for a new scent. However, you may need to reapply more often, as this doesn't have a very strong sillage, or much longevity.

One recent purchase that I haven't used much is the Mon Précieux Nectar also by Guerlain. This is a parfum extract, so I use it in literal drops at a time. Three drops is enough for the whole day, and the fragrance stays sweet with a hint of musk because it has that base of sandalwood and musk that is vitally important to me.

I am a fragrance junkie, so I could easily list many more, but those three are my top so I will leave it at that! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 29, 2014)

Paris hilton can can, Versace yellow diamond and Gucci guilty. Those are my three signature scents. Usually wear Guilty on work (more sophisticated smell), and cancan and yellow diamond everywhere else. Yellow diamond is such a nice citrus-y smell and can can is more of a floral/fruity smell. Both are lovely! :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Heather Smith (May 29, 2014)

LOVE Narciso Rodriguez for Her!!! Floraly and pretty!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 2, 2014)

YSL Elle.

I'm also a fan of Bvlgari Rose Essentielle.


----------



## ozproductjunkie (Jun 9, 2014)

CHANEL Coco Mademoiselle. LOVE it!


----------



## Lana S-t (Jun 16, 2014)

I've always been in love with *Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden*. I love its citrus smell and it's not so powerful like those strong perfume grandma wears! I also love *Daisy Eau So Fresh by Marc Jacobs*. This scent is more fruity, more bubbly, more fun! It leaves me feeling and smelling fresh all day!  :lol:


----------



## AustinMakeupMaven (Jun 17, 2014)

I used to love YSL Paris and wore it for years! I also like vera wangs signature scent and Donna Karan's cashmere mist. I mostly wear philosophy's amazing grace or summer grace...just found that these scents didn't bother people's perfume allergies at the office.


----------



## Stephanieee36 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tory Burch! I just got it and love it! But I must say it doesn't have super long staying power. But I love it anyway!


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 2, 2014)

One would be... Vanderbilt. I love it. Though I don't own it, I adore the smell so much, my Nana loves it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty or Something (Jul 2, 2014)

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Allison H (Jul 4, 2014)

Burberry Body is my absolute favorite!

I also love Demeter's Earl Grey Tea.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jul 4, 2014)

Recently been loving NEST Amazon Lily. I really thought I would hate it!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 4, 2014)

Sadly mine is Clinuque simply which has long since been discontinued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hoarded a few bottles though so I will have some for a while.

Another is secret wonderland from BBW...which is also...yup, discontinued.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh! and i forgot Demeter Jasmine which I got in an Ipsy trade and loooovvve so much. It's a summer favorite for me this year :wub:


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 4, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Sadly mine is Clinuque simply which has long since been discontinued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hoarded a few bottles though so I will have some for a while.
> 
> Another is secret wonderland from BBW...which is also...yup, discontinued.


I liked secret wonderland too. If you have a rite aid near you I think they have a dupe of the body mist. The bottle looks just like the BBW one and I think the name is similar. And it's only 5.99. Haven't tried it yet myself though.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 4, 2014)

I use an organic kind of spray... more like a body splash I would say (but it doesn't fade fast AT ALL!) by the Brazilian brand "natura". It's called EKOS Açaí and smells very fruity and exotic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 4, 2014)

Posted in this thread already, and those answers still hold but since it has been summer I have been wearing my new Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Lys Soleia almost exclusively. This is sooo nice, light and fresh for summer but still with that musky vanilla base that I love so much about Guerlain's fragrances.

Some reviews I have read say that this scent "smells like summer" and while I can't necessarily agree with that (to me, summer smells like hot asphalt and barbeque, not something I think one would want to bottle :lol: ) it does smell like flowers blooming in the sun, or something similar. I love it!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not a huge perfume person, but I love Lust by LUSH. It just love how sexy it smells!


----------



## hiiheather (Jul 5, 2014)

Prada Candy.

Sadly I just ran out and to broke to afford a new bottle so I rock the Lady Gaga perfume for now.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 6, 2014)

I tend to mix it up based on the season and my mood, but my general go-to spring/summer scents are DKNY Be Delicious, Coach Love, or Davidoff Cool Water Woman.  For fall/winter, I do Prada Amber Pour Homme or Vince Camuto.

I've got tons more perfume (samples and bottles) that I wear occasionally, but those are the ones I reach for most often.  I loved Clinique Happy back in the day, but I think they've changed it, since it smells differently to me now.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's the backstory on my "signature scent".

Up until Chanel, I wore LaCoste's Inspiration in my teens after a French girl I knew commented that it was so pretty and then to D&amp;G's "marshmellowy" scent Pour Femme, which I still love but it doesn't last very long.

A family member of mine had a one time sale on Chanel perfume where she works so I had her pick up a bottle of Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle.  Never tried it before didn't know what it smelled like.  Received it from her, sniffed the free sample it came with.  HATED it.  Smelled so heavy and scented in the bottle.  Never used it.

Then, went on vacation for a week.  Took this with me as a, "I paid $50 for this, going to use it at least once thing.  Will try to make it work"  The first time I wear it, that day, a guy is walking about 8 feet from me, early 30s, pretty suave.  

Says aloud, "Miss, that scent, *WHAT* is that scent, *WHAT *are you wearing?  It smells SO good.  I have to walk behind you just to smell it." (yes, half pervy thing to say but whatever, we were in a crowded lot).

I tell him "Chanel" and I'm smitten that entire day as a man has never complimented me on my perfume before only women.

So...there it is.  Lasts long and makes me feel good.

 


hiiheather said:


> Prada Candy.


Love that scent too.  Only had a free sample from around Xmas.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, men love Coco Mademoiselle - I wore that all the time when I was....  shall we say... "on the hunt"? :laughing:   And now, unfortunately, that's all it reminds me of. I do think it is a great scent, though, probably my favorite of Chanel's.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh yeah, men love Coco Mademoiselle - I wore that all the time when I was....  shall we say... "on the hunt"? :laughing:   And now, unfortunately, that's all it reminds me of. I do think it is a great scent, though, probably my favorite of Chanel's.


I'm on the hunt for a man and this fits me perfectly then.  :laughing:

See funny thing is, I was reading some reviews for it online and specifically remember this one male saying, "It's an old lady perfume, I would NEVER find this attractive on a girl."

Body chemistry mixing with the scent makes a huge difference.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 13, 2014)

CharmedImSure said:


> I'm on the hunt for a man and this fits me perfectly then.  :laughing:
> 
> See funny thing is, I was reading some reviews for it online and specifically remember this one male saying, "It's an old lady perfume, I would NEVER find this attractive on a girl."
> 
> Body chemistry mixing with the scent makes a huge difference.


Ahaha, seriously? I bet he smells it on a girl one day and is bowled over by the difference. It's a great one, because guys never seemed to be like "oh, you're wearing a nice perfume" but always "oh wow, you smell good".

One time my husband told me a girl at his work was wearing the scent and he told me, "All I could think about were the fun times before kids!" :lol: Scent is a wonderful thing, I think!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ahaha, seriously? I bet he smells it on a girl one day and is bowled over by the difference. It's a great one, because guys never seemed to be like "oh, you're wearing a nice perfume" but always "oh wow, you smell good".
> 
> One time my husband told me a girl at his work was wearing the scent and he told me, "All I could think about were the fun times before kids!" :lol: Scent is a wonderful thing, I think!


Nice.  Loving it even more.


----------



## deenah (Jul 19, 2014)

For 5 years or more, my signature scent was Sensi by Giorgio Armani. I can tell you right now I literally cried a river when they decided to discontinue my one true love. I even wore it on my wedding day. It held so many great memories, It was so me in a bottle. I still have a bottle with a bit left on the bottom just so I can smell it from time to time. I tried to find something similar but never did. Until this spring. One sniff of Trussardi My Name and I was sold. It reminds me of Sensu quite a bit. On my skin it is a very close dupe, even if the notes in the pyramid are very different. I can't explain how the chemestry happens but I don't care. Needless to say I bought a 100 ml bottle as fast as I could. So, that's my new signature scent.


----------



## deathbypolkadot (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm all about the Pure Seduction scent from Victoria's Secret!  I also love Viva La Juicy from Juicy Couture.  I can't say I have a signature scent because I like so many, but those two are my absolute favorites!


----------



## Rose Bliss (Jul 20, 2014)

I was glad to see someone else mentioned Coty's Muguet des Bois. I've been wearing this for 40 years.


----------



## sheetstoshimmer (Jul 20, 2014)

I love Marc Jacobs Honey! I got a sample of it and before that I never really had any signature or favorite scents but I'm saving up to get a full bottle of it. It is such a beautiful scent


----------



## charlespe (Jul 21, 2014)

I love to use Oriens By Van Cleef &amp; Arpels on me every time I go out but this is not the only fragrance I use, However it is my signature perfume


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

"Daisy" by Marc Jacobs! I really love the scent and can't get enough of it.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 4, 2014)

My favorite perfume is Fresh Life by Fresh. It's so good. I love most of the perfumes in the Fresh line, though, so I have a number of their rollerballs to vary it up if I want.


----------



## ultagirl524 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Burberry Classic and Versace Bright Crystal.


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 25, 2014)

I used to be a Bond No 9 fan but I've switched over to organic brands for health reasons.  I have 3 items of bond that it seems tragic to just throw away.  I'm wondering if there are any Boston-area Bond lovers who would want to buy the bottles from me for a very cheap price.  I have astor place (100ml), probably about 3/4 full.  I have a sag harbor (50ml), basically full and I have the original box.  I also have the astor place lotion as well that is full.  Anyone interested, let me know.  (sorry if this shouldn't be posted in this forum).


----------



## Dalila (Aug 26, 2014)

Coco Mademoiselle. Which reminds me, I need to buy some.


----------



## Samantha Schierloh (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't even understand how someone could HAVE a signature scent until I smelled Honey by Marc Jacobs. Before that I was always sort of "well it's just perfume... just pick one that smells okay"


----------



## collegebeautybuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Lancome Hypnose! If I could only have one fragrance for the rest of my life, that would be it, and I wouldn't miss any others one bit.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 12, 2015)

My suggestion is also angel was good and it makes beautiful and beauty.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 12, 2015)

YSL 'Cinema' + Boucheron 'Trouble'


----------



## mkajordan (Jan 12, 2015)

My favorite perfume is Ralph by Ralph Lauren!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 12, 2015)

Hands down, Be Delicious by DKNY. Yum!

Runners up are: Very Sexy for Her and Pure Seduction from Victoria's Secret!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jan 16, 2015)

Slowly getting back into wearing perfume again, it's funny but sometimes I go through months without wearing it.  

Right now I am loving both Campfire Rebel and Cuddle Punk by Pinrose.  These scents just blend perfect with my chemistry!   :wub:


----------



## slinka (Jan 21, 2015)

I have way too much perfume...but my long-standing have is viva la juicy. Noir tease by Victoria's secret is similar but lasting strength is crap. My newest have is Nirvana white and black mixed, soooo good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissailano (Feb 19, 2015)

Acca Cappa. Hermes Un Jardin. Lanvin Eclat and Lanvin Rumeur 2 Rose. Bvlgari Crystalline.

I get kinda attached to perfumes and these are the only ones I've used so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Feb 19, 2015)

nectarbean said:


> I have about 15 perfumes on my dresser and none of them can replace my all time favorite body shop vanilla circa 1992. They reformulated it and now it smells all flowery on me. But the original was rice krispy treats in a bottle. I "like" pink sugar, viva la juicy, ralph lauren romance, VS angel, demeter marshmallow, hanae mori, VS heavenly stardust, ck euphoria, armani mania, barr co. original scent. But none can replace that old vanilla.


I recently sampled Comptoir Sud Pacifique's Vanille Extreme, and so help me, it took me back to that 1992 high school Body Shop Vanilla lotion I always had to have in my purse, even said as much in my review on Fragrantica, lol

While not exact as the heliotrope gives it a bit more cotton candy/sugar on the drydown, it is the closest I've smelled to it in forever.



3babydolls said:


> Oh! and i forgot Demeter Jasmine which I got in an Ipsy trade and loooovvve so much. It's a summer favorite for me this year :wub:


oh man, those Demeter florals, I love the honeysuckle and orange blossom, too.  :wub:

I've always been a 'wear what matches my mood' kinda person, but I've had a cast of repeat favorites..to date myself:

In early high school it was Vanilla Fields, followed by Samsara when I got a little older and started making more money, I still pull out the Samsara when I need a 'power scent'.

When CK Truth came out, I wore that, the body oil spray in particular, for years.

Right now the current cast of 'most worn' is Tokyo Milk Tainted Love, Maison Margiela Beachwalk, or Clean Skin (hubby loves this one)


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I recently sampled Comptoir Sud Pacifique's Vanille Extreme, and so help me, it took me back to that 1992 high school Body Shop Vanilla lotion I always had to have in my purse, even said as much in my review on Fragrantica, lol


This is so funny, I remember the Body Shop Vanilla perfume all to well from high school even though it feels like million years go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chanel chance has always been my favorite. Lately I've been using the fragrance samples I've got from Sephora etc and really like them. I like Elizabeth and James Nirvana White, Hermes Jour D'Hermes, Stella by Stella McCartney, Tom Ford Velvet Orchid and Gucci Premier.


----------



## AddictedtoPerfume (Feb 27, 2015)

Currently... I would have to say Glow by J. Lo. But OMG my signature scent literally changes daily. Plus, it also depends on the situation. But as of lately, I've been going throw J. Lo's perfume like water.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

I just tried the Always Loved from My Daughter Fragrances. It's an all natural fragrance phalates or parabens. I got a sample from Petit vour box and really like this fragrance. I don't usually try smaller brands so I was so glad to get to try this. I'm intrigued by this brand now. This scent has rose in it but is also earthy at the same time, not sweet.


----------



## gracy12 (May 19, 2015)

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Alyssa Ashley White, Its my favorite perfume[/SIZE]* Its awesome.. It has great fragrance. It makes me feel fresh all day. It last for 24 hours.. Its not so expensive.. You will never regret it if you buy it once. You can also buy it from online site named (link removed)


----------



## Ashley Calisto (May 28, 2015)

Once I found Burberry's BRIT, I never looked back. The scent is so amazing, it makes me feel good when I wear it, which is a huge plus. I've been wearing it for the past 6 years and see myself doing so in the future, as well. It's like you said, once you find the scent that fits you, it's awesome.


----------



## pinkytrendy (Jun 23, 2015)

Couldn't choose just one! I love Victoria's Secret Sheer Love and and the classic Issey Miyake's L'eau d'Issey. Very refreshing, calming and a tad sensual!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 30, 2015)

Right now it's Black Opium by Yves Saint Laurent, which to me has a very indulgent and sexual scent, but overpowering or cloying; I love it!

More recently though, I've also been using a custom scent that my husband bought for me on my birthday. He went to a shop in Brighton named Eden where you can mix together your own fragrance. I adore the scent and the fact that it's personalised makes it all the more special  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronzeandshimmer (Jul 13, 2015)

The classy and timeless Channel No.5 ..


----------



## Athena Layali (Oct 5, 2017)

I wear a variety of perfumes, but these are some I especially love, not because of their fantastic scents but also because they were gifts from dear ones: 

_La Nuit Tresor_ by Lancome, _Mon Paris_ by YSL,_ Bonbon_ and _Flowerbomb_ by Viktor&amp;Rolf, _Miss Dior (_the last one_  :wub: __ )_


----------



## nainaseth (Nov 25, 2017)

My all-time favorite is Gucci Envy Me. Even the product has been discontinued, using the last bottle of the lot.


----------



## annasbeautytips (Jun 10, 2018)

Prada's La Femme. The smell is amazing and lasts all day.


----------



## ShylaWillams (Jul 3, 2018)

My favorite perfume is the Captivating mist of Shadia Elamin brand I like it because it is organic, natural and smell.


----------



## redstar111 (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh I just Victoria Secret too. My all time favorite.


----------



## SaraRebekahJim (Jul 22, 2018)

Prada candy gloss is my absolute favorite! I got it for mother’s day and I already need a new bottle it’s more of a body spray than an actual perfume. But I have gotten so many compliments when I wear it!


----------



## Garden of Via Cosmetics (Sep 10, 2019)

A most for my collection is the YSL Black Opium. 

Starting to get more into just wearing oils recently tho ?


----------



## KANANS (Oct 11, 2019)

My favourite perfume is VERY BLUE you can find it here

CLICK TO VIEW PERFUME


----------

